# في حدا منكن بيعرف شو مزايا الشخص يلي ما أله شعر ..........يعني الاصلع



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*تعتبر الصلعة بمثابة مراية وعاكسة لأشعة الشمس 

************************ 

الأصلع إذا أنضرب في رأسه ما يحتاج يحلقوله عشان الخياطة على طول يخيطوا رأسه يعني فيها راحة للدكاترة 

************************ 

الأصلع شخص يسهل تمييزه مهما كان المكان مزدحما. 

************************ 

تتحرر ميزانيته من مصروفات الحلاقة والشامبو والكريمات والمشط وغيرها 

************************ 

إذا تورط في جريمة فمن الصعب أن يترك »شعرة«في مكان الحادث تسهل وصول الشرطة إليه. 

************************ 

يبدو مغريا وجذابا للأطفال ويصادقهم بسهولة. 

************************ 

لن تستطيع العواصف ولا الرياح الهائجة أن تفسد تسريحة شعره! 

************************ 

تثق فيه زوجته أو حبيبته أكثر من منطلق انه لا توجد امرأة تسرق رجلا أصلع من امرأة أخرى. 

************************ 

إذا تورط في مشاجرة فلن يجذبه احد من شعره. 

************************ 

لن يصاب الثعلبة. 

************************ 

لن يصاب بقشرة الرأس. 

*********************** 

لو كان ممثلا فسيحصل علي ادوار مهمة مثل وزير، رجل أعمال، مجرم دولي، رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة​*


----------



## انريكي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

تثق فيه زوجته أو حبيبته أكثر من منطلق انه لا توجد امرأة تسرق رجلا أصلع من امرأة أخرى. 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جميل  يا رنا

الرب يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> لن تستطيع العواصف ولا الرياح الهائجة أن تفسد تسريحة شعره!


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يابخته 
يعني مش ها يزعل لو  فيه 
حبة هواء ولا نقطة ميه نزلت 
علي شعره 
ميرسي رانا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه 

اقولك نكته با يخه 

اتنين قرع بيتخانوا علي مشط هههههههه

شكرا ليكي يا رنا ​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> يبدو مغريا وجذابا للأطفال ويصادقهم بسهولة


 
هههههه

اكيد علشان يخبطوا علي صلعته مش كدا

شكرا رانا عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

كمان محدش ابدا يقدر يجرح شعوره ههههههههه

شكرا رانا للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلووين قوي كلهم

تسلم ايديكي رنووون​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
كدة لهم فوايد كتيرة اهه 
ميرسى لك يا رنا
*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 أكتوبر 2010)

انا راي كل الرجاله بعد الميزات الرائعه دي 
يحلقو شعرهم


----------



## losivertheprince (1 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
أستنوا أستنوا انا أقرع 
وانتوا كده فتحتوا باب جهنم على نفسكم
أفضى بس وهرد عليكم واحد واحد وواحدة واحدة 
انا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> تثق فيه زوجته أو حبيبته أكثر من منطلق انه لا توجد امرأة تسرق رجلا أصلع من امرأة أخرى.
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك  
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح
> أستنوا أستنوا انا أقرع
> وانتوا كده فتحتوا باب جهنم على نفسكم
> أفضى بس وهرد عليكم واحد واحد وواحدة واحدة
> انا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى​



*هههههههههه
نورررررررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يابخته
> يعني مش ها يزعل لو  فيه
> حبة هواء ولا نقطة ميه نزلت
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اقولك نكته با يخه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه لا مو بايخة بالعكس حلوة​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> هههههه
> 
> اكيد علشان يخبطوا علي صلعته مش كدا
> 
> شكرا رانا عالموضوع الجميل



*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى
> كدة لهم فوايد كتيرة اهه
> ميرسى لك يا رنا
> *​



*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كمان محدش ابدا يقدر يجرح شعوره ههههههههه
> 
> شكرا رانا للموضوع الجميل​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قوي كلهم
> 
> تسلم ايديكي رنووون​*



*شكرا على مرورك ميكي
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> انا راي كل الرجاله بعد الميزات الرائعه دي
> يحلقو شعرهم




*
شكرا على مرورك يا حلوة
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه
ونحلق ليه


----------



## rana1981 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههه
> ونحلق ليه




*
شكرا على مرورك يا كليمو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------

